

Launchtime is the time you pull your pants down... - klashapp
http://blog.klashapp.com/

======
klashapp
So for all those people who are launching their first product.. read this!

~~~
dorisklit
thanks klash for bringing the people together again and not seperating them!
thats what i call app, all the best

------
alepetrus
Awesome!

~~~
klashapp
Thanks a lot! We´ve put our harts and souls in this.. Bootstarping!

~~~
klashapp
Thanks a lot! We´ve put our hearts and souls in this.. Bootstrapping!

